# Wife Is additctided to Meth!!!



## gps_junky

Where do I start? I love my wife with everything. My whole world revolves around her it seems. But I just found out that she has been using meth for about 4 or so months. I guess I am looking for support. Dose anyone know where I can get it. 

I had to physcialy take her to the hospital and now she is going to go away for 7 months... How do I cope with that? Will I ever be able to trust her again? 

If I didn't have to work in the A/M I would tell the whole story. But I just want to know what to do next! I NEVER DONE IT MYSELF. How do I go back to the way it was once before?


----------



## Brewster 59

You can join NA support group which is free and everywhere, What do you mean she is going away for 7 months? Rehab? jail? anyhow meth takes people away and there is no way a normal person can live with a spinner.


----------

